# I need to get out more



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

I got into an argument with my dog this morning. M= Me. P= Penny
M: Stop trying to chew my shoe laces while they are on my feet!!
P: Stop yanking on my collar all the time!
M: I don't yank your collar all the time. 
P: You do to
M: Do not
P: Do to
M: Fine, maybe I do, but if you'd act like a better dog I wouldn't have to yank on it. I'm training you to be an obedience dog! You know what means? Obedient, you are supposed to follow directions, do what I tell you to do. You were put on this earth to serve ME! I am your master, I OWN you!!!
P: (starts laughing at me, so hard that she falls on the floor and starts rolling) Rub my tummy Mom. 
M: Pbthth (bends down and rubs the tummy)
P: How's that OBEDIENCE training going for you Mom?
M: Pbththt..... Mangey Mutt. 

I swear, that's exactly how it happened.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you for giving me a big smile, of course you wouldn't her any other way!.


----------



## LeoTheGolden (May 10, 2016)

This is so funny and heartwarming!  Happens everyday at our house.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Sounds pretty normal to me....


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

haha! I swear her and Dory could be twins!


----------

